

Ask HN: Photo sharing idea I had awhile back ... - bluemilk

My friend asked me recently: "Can I get global coordinates printed on the picture I take with my phone." I said "I dunno ... but I could quickly build an app for you."<p>Now the idea borne out of that convo was to create something like a global repository -- graph of pictures, connected together by coordinates of where they were taken.<p>One cool use I thought was to see/explore photos of areas I would like to visit (like fiji or amsterdam for e.g.).<p>I am interested in ...
* whether anyone thinks this is a good idea, useful and fun?
* other cool uses for this
* or, if it already exists in some form -- I assume there are photo sharing apps with these capabilities but in the extrapolated form I presented?
======
tuukkah
This uses image analysis to achieve similar goals in 3D:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photosynth>

------
anigbrowl
Isn't this what the photo layer in Google Earth does?

~~~
Seba
Or Panoramio?

